# My newest attempt at lovelies



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

I bred my Himalayan buck that I wasn't sure if he was a Himi or Siamese or Color point beige, lol. I paired him with his black self daughter in an attempt to decipher his genetic make up and declare him true! Here are the pictures. I culled out the black ones because this dam had 14 in her litter and I wasn't going for black or bucks and I needed to get to a good litter size that would grow and prosper to their best ability.

I believe I got 2 doe PEW's hiding probably black. 2 moddled Ry's which I will not keep for my breeding plans and then 2 beige ones with red eyes. I'm excited about the beige ones because I have a doe and a buck so I can attempt to breed them true if my hunch is correct that they are siamese or himi. I think the dad was himi but the daughter was a himi carrier so hopefully these guys will develop points. Let me know what you think!

At less then 2 weeks

















At less then 3 weeks with eyes now open


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Adorumable! I love the last little one on the bottom of the last picture. It has a nice wide head. The other one in that pic looks like it has the faint beginnings of points on the left ear.

I'm curious about the two dark ones in the first pic. Agouti? Muddy yellow?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Looks like they'll be pointed to me. 

Do the medium tan ones have red eyes? If so, I think they'll have points too!
The darkest ones, look like plain sooty RYs to me.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

> Do the medium tan ones have red eyes? If so, I think they'll have points too!


Yes, their eyes are a nice red color, very deep...keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

> I'm curious about the two dark ones in the first pic. Agouti? Muddy yellow?


This is the third generation of breedings in this line and so far no Agouti have popped up so I think a muddy Yellow is correct. These babies have yellow near their bellies, greyish on their faces and down their backs and darkish something on there behinds...MUTTS...lol. I think they are ticked for sure...not going to use them in any future plans but didn't cull them cause I wasn't sure what they would turn out like....so now I get to keep them


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

> Adorumable! I love the last little one on the bottom of the last picture. It has a nice wide head.


Both the white ones are does so having a wide head would be a huge plus for their type, their temperment is really calm too like they are thinking "oh, it the hand again, let hang out in the palm where it's warm"...yes I think I can speak mice,,, :lol: Don't tell anyone.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

LOL. Your so funny. I love that dark color. I'd dig that with a wide band around the belly.


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

Dad is definelty a himi, those beige colored babies should be siamese, though they will be lightly marked, the pale ones will be himis and the yellow ones recessive yellows. If your wanting to breed for the himi/siamese color keep breeding them together they'll start to darken up with each generation.


----------

